# Acer Aspire 5742G  Bildschirm schwarz beim abspielen im Vollbild



## omnius (2. April 2011)

hi Ihr 
ich habe mir vor 2 Wochen ein neues Notebook gekauft. Es läuft auch zu meiner vollen zufrieden heit. Allerdings wenn ich zb. bei Youtube ein Video schaue und es auf Vollbild schalten möchte wird der Vildschirm schwarz und ich kann nur noch hören. 
Hat jemand eine Idee was das seien könnte?


----------



## michelthemaster (2. April 2011)

Hallo. Bitte fang mal an, gescheites Deutsch in dem Forum zu benutzen! Du wirst sonst von vielen Usern hier nicht ernst genommen, und auch mir ist es ehrlich gesagt zu blöd, diese Sauklaue von dir zu lesen oder gar zu deuten.

Gruß

Micha

PS: Wenn jeder sich hier (halbwegs) gut ausdrücken müsste, wäre das Niveau des Forums wesentlich höher.


----------



## Achillis (17. Mai 2011)

Hallo,

habe das gleiche Notebook und dasselbe Problem...

hier kurz die Beschreibung des Notebooks.

divx und flash sind aktuell, und als browser läuft der neuste Firefox.
das Problem besteht auch im InternetExplorer.

Treiber sind noch von Acer.

ich danke schonmal für etwaige Hilfen der Communitiy... 


MfG Achillis


----------



## Shonun (17. Mai 2011)

> Rechtsklick auf das Video und dann ganz unten auf "über Adobe Flash Player 10.2..." klicken.
> In dem sich öffnenden Fenster auf die "F" Adobe Animation Rechtsklick (oder auf das Bild, das die Animation nach kurzer Frist ersetzt)
> Drittunterste Pos. "Einstellungen" anklicken.
> In dem Einstellungsfenster die Karteikarte "Anzeige" (Klick unten links auf das Display Icon) und dort die Hardware-Beschleunigung deaktivieren.



versuche mal damit. habe ich mal im i-net gefunden. normalerweise sollte es mit deiner hardware auch so funktionieren.


----------



## Achillis (18. Mai 2011)

also das funktioniert leider nicht...
es ist ja auch noch nicht klar, woran es liegt, ob es die Optimus-Technik ist, oder nur treiber-blödsinn...

aber danke für den Tip!!!

noch wer Lösungen???


----------



## stadler5 (19. Mai 2011)

versuche mal den Nvidea Optimus Treiber vom Aspire 5951G ist der 267.21 ist recht Aktuell.
Gibt es auf der Acer website.


----------



## Achillis (19. Mai 2011)

Ok...

Problem gelöst...

es war nicht der Treiber, es war flash an sich...


die Beschreibung von Shonun war schon ganz richtig, nur sollte man einfach direkt (in z.b. youtube) rechtsklick auf das Video-Fenster und dann die schritte ab 2. befolgen...

also:

-rechtsklick
-Drittunterste Pos. "Einstellungen" anklicken.
-In dem Einstellungsfenster die Karteikarte "Anzeige" (Klick unten links auf das Display Icon) und dort die Hardware-Beschleunigung deaktivieren.


MfG Achillis und danke an die Community!!!!


----------



## Shonun (20. Mai 2011)

Na, dann ist es ja gut gelaufen. Was ich nicht verstehe, es sollte trotzdem mit der Hardware Beschleunigung funktionieren. Wie sind die Einstellungen bei der Nvidia Systemsteuerung?

1. unter "Videobildeinstellungen ändern"


----------



## Desmodontidae (20. Mai 2011)

Selbes Problem gibt es auch auf Standrechnern. Hat nichts mit den Treibern zu tun. Shonuns Ansatz ist richtig. Hat bei uns zumindest das Problem bei einigen Rechner gelöst^^


----------

